# Ripcord or qad????



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i use both , i like the quad best just because of the thumb bar, as for performance they are about the same. you want go wrong with either.

2008 bengal
2008 moab
2009 moab


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

thanx for the info.....from the way they are built the ripcord looks a little more sturdy....i dont know if it is


----------



## motownmasher (Mar 15, 2009)

i've shot the ripcord for two years now, and i've liked it. only complaint is of the noise.


----------



## J diesel (Feb 8, 2009)

never shot with a qad yet but like my rip cord no complaints


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Qad*

Tried ripcord set it up - it failed to drop. Read directions several times checked thru everything. Called the company they didn't get back to me in 3 days brought it back for a refund. Brought a qad it worked awesome easy to tune.


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

tried the qad first and hd some problems with it. alot were coming into the shop I used to work at broken. I switched to the ripcord and have never looked back seems built tougher and works flawlessly I now have them on 6 bows including the ol ladys.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

SCOTTSBXT said:


> Tried ripcord set it up - it failed to drop. Read directions several times checked thru everything. Called the company they didn't get back to me in 3 days brought it back for a refund. Brought a qad it worked awesome easy to tune.


I had one fail to drop in the store while we were setting it up.
When I called they said they had one run with some defects.
They told me to have my shop order another one, and they'd credit the defective one when they got it back... which they did.

I've got two Ripcords on two different bows(one is now three years old) and neither has ever had an issue operating correctly.


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

rip cord is the only way to go the only reason people complain is because that have the string to tight when they pull it back so it stays up. losen the string and its good. rip cord is probley the greatest arrow rest around with the best customer service i know.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just had a Ripcord put on my Katera and it works great. I wish they would include some mole skin to put on the launcher arms. The arra draggin' across it bugs the snot out of me.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Nitro1970 said:


> Just had a Ripcord put on my Katera and it works great. I wish they would include some mole skin to put on the launcher arms. The arra draggin' across it bugs the snot out of me.


Moleskin, or wrap it with teflon plumbers tape.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

QAD is better.
If you relax your draw for an inch or so you will have re-draw again and raise launcher on ripcord.
Qad will stay up if you slowly let it go.
2days ago at 3D shoot guy had problem with his ripcord a few times. QAD was solid.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*?????*



SticksandString said:


> rip cord is the only way to go the only reason people complain is because that have the string to tight when they pull it back so it stays up. losen the string and its good. rip cord is probley the greatest arrow rest around with the best customer service i know.


THE ONE I HAD WAS DEFECTIVE PERIOD. :mg: NOT EVERONE IS A KNUCKLEHEAD.


----------



## vision archery (Dec 22, 2008)

I shoot the quad and I love it. No problems so far with it.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

2005Ultramag said:


> Moleskin, or wrap it with teflon plumbers tape.


Hum, never thought of that. How long will that last?


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Nitro1970 said:


> Hum, never thought of that. How long will that last?


Included with QAD (not quad). *Q*uality *A*rchery *D*esign


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

I got to go wth ripcord. best custome service and they are warrentied for life. need a ned cord or launger call them up and its on the way.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

cebert07 said:


> I got to go wth ripcord. best custome service and they are warrentied for life. need a ned cord or launger call them up and its on the way.


i could not resist: with QAD you won't need spare parts...
But if you have to call you will have same exellent service.
Limdriver was the one who charged me for every small part,billed for another , larger amount for partsthat were not shipped. But they fixed that, too.


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

What about Trophy Taker Xtreme FC? Nice wide plunger, solid design, full containment. Give it a look. Just bought one on ebay, nib, black, $70.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

igorts said:


> Included with QAD (not quad). *Q*uality *A*rchery *D*esign


rub it in:darkbeer:


----------



## droptinedown (Jan 24, 2007)

*Lovin qad*

The thing I like best is if you don't have a shot and you let down, the launcher stays in the up position, where the ripcord does not. Good Luck


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

the ultra rest pro


----------



## swampybux (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with Supernaut88. I've been using Trophy Takers for a few years now. I experimented with others but went back to the Trophy Taker. I guess it's one of those personal preference things....shoot what you're most comfortable with.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

road_kill said:


> which is better???ripcord or qad???


Please see original question. or post # 1.


----------



## ltpmja (Jan 24, 2009)

*Moleskin for ripcord*

I went to QAD website and for $2.50 you can get there pre-cut moleskin and it works well on the ripcord.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

The QAD stays up when you do a slow letdown, the ripcord does not. This made my decision simple, since having to let down with deer around is a common fairly experience. From what I've heard both are solid and work great, so I went with the one with the best features.


----------



## time907356 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ripcord Drag*

I have two ripcords; one on a Hoyt Ultratec, and one on a PSE X-force DS. The one on the XF does not retract fast enough, and drags the blazer vanes. I can see the two stripes the forks make. I took it apart and wound the coil-spring an extra turn, but have the same result. It's been lubed as well but no change. I'm looking for a static rest; PSE shoots 310fps @ 29" draw...


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

wow.....soo much debate with valid points both ways......lol....... i may just wait and see how the new tri-van rests turn out......soo much to choose from but i got plenty of time before next season to get it how i want it


----------



## SLASTER77 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a ripcord and love it, to quiet it down I put some some felt or as I call it "fuzzy sh*t" on the riser where the rest drops and it cut out the noise fully, even put some on the inside of the forks to quit it down and keep the arrow from bouncing around in the woods, worked awesome!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

love my QAD never fails.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

to add some oil:
QAD launcher won't bounce by design:

*LD (Lock-Down technology): *New patented cam/brake feature eliminates arrow rest bounce back gauranteeing total fletching clearance.

VDT (Velocity Drop-Away Technology): The ONLY rest on the market with a patented feature that allows the UL*TRA-REST to fall away only when your bow is fired, NOT during a slow let down. 

ARROW WILL NOT FALL OFF REST: Whether stalking, drawing, or during a slow let down, the Ultra-Rest is working (full time) to totally support and capture your arrow. 

INCREASED SPRING TENSION: New Lock-Down design allows for increased spring tension for faster launcher drop away.

SUPER QUIET AND DURABLE: Precision machined aluminum components, internal silicone bumpers, or cam/brake design, and laser cut felt offer superior noise reduction. 
SHOOT SHORTER ARROWS / INCREASE SPEED: Allows you to shoot shorter arrows, up to 4" shorter than the competition! 

ARROW WILL NOT DRAG ACROSS THE BOW SHELF: With the ULTRA-REST cocked into the Capture Position via the Thumb Wheel, you are assured total bow shelf clearance when drawing, or letting down.

I'm not assosiated with QAD, but i use them and limbdriver on my bows.


----------

